# Please settle this debate for us



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

How often do nails need to be cut?

Do anal glands need to be expressed if dog has never shown any symptoms of needing them to be expressed?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have two adult goldens, my boy is almost 7 and my girl is 11. 
I cut my boy's nails weekly, his grow faster than hers. I cut my girl's once sometimes twice a month. 

Neither of my guys have ever had their anal glands expressed because they've never needed it yet.

Each dog's needs will vary.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like nice short nails, so my attempt is to do them around twice a week. But it more realistically gets done more around once a week.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I try to do nails _at least _once every 10 days preferably once a week. Unless your dog has problems with the glands they do not need to be done. Feeding a good dog food helps keep the poop firm which will naturally express when they go.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max's nails get done when he gets groomed - like every 3rd month. BUT, we walk on pavement every day, so they sort of get ground down on their own. 

His anals get done about twice a year, if your dog needs them done, you'll know by the butt scritching or licking.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Once every 3 weeks to a month for nails. Anal glands are the worst smell if you ever did them yourself. I've done it before and let's say vets don't get paid enough for that.

Get yourself in a WW2 bunker for it, not kidding. You will want to run a hundred miles away.

Rotting dead fish on the ground seems like a bouquet of flowers compared to it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Should be once a week for the nails (I do slack a bit when there aren't a lot of shows, in summer I may be doing nails twice a week with the youngest just because the nails have to be really short). 

The last and only dog who sometimes had to go to the vet because of anal gland issues was our Sammy. I think that was mostly when he was going through his colitis issues. Cleared up the colitis - not as much fish butt problems. 

None of the other dogs have had any problems... pretty much only fish butt related incidents had to do with them releasing their anals at the vet - particularly when being manipulated for xrays....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Once every 3 weeks to a month for nails. Anal glands are the worst smell if you ever did them yourself. I've done it before and let's say vets don't get paid enough for that.
> 
> Get yourself in a WW2 bunker for it, not kidding. You will want to run a hundred miles away.
> 
> Rotting dead fish on the ground seems like a bouquet of flowers compared to it.


Our vet charges $25 
It's worth that and more to have him do it instead of me 
:yuck:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I try to do nails weekly and have rarely had anal glands done. The problem with having them expressed is it can make it harder for them to express them naturally on their own.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The answer on the nails is, "it depends". Dogs who get a lot of walking on sidewalks and asphalt may never need their nails done. Dogs who are mostly on grass may need them done anywhere from twice a week to once a month. There is no hard and fast rule, you should only do what works for you.
If the nail sticks out straight from the toe, it doesn't need to be done. If it begins to curve at the tip, it's getting long and you should take off the part that curves. If it's clicking on the floor, it's much too long.
As for the anal glands, don't fix things that aren't broken. Many dogs never need to have their anal glands expressed their entire life. If the dog is "scooting", then you may need to consider it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never done anal glands ever- nails once a week in theory but every 10 days in practice.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,

I do nails every week and hopefully won't have to ever have anal glands done. 

I would only have a vet do anal glands because after working for 2 vets and seeing what can go wrong or what can happen when they are not treated, it's worth the peace of mind for me.


----------

